# What evil lurks in the North Woods of WI



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Will be heading out to the north woods for opening of the WI 10 day deer season, got this today, in an e-mail;


Never go into the woods alone---or unarmed-----in Wisconsin 
1 

2 
This mountain lion was hit by a car between -Eagle - River -and 
Woodruff, Wi. 
Dept. of Natural Resources had to come and put him down. 
He charged the DNR warden in the process. Look at those PAWs! 



















Honey, see I told you I'm gonna *need* a new .50 S&W Desert Eagle................


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful cat in a way it's to bad it's dead. Housecats are another matter though!


----------



## oldcj5guy (Jul 24, 2006)

This poor cat has been killed so many times in so many different states that it is getting pathetic. First time I saw this picture was 5yrs ago.


----------



## SunnyJim (Oct 28, 2008)

Good luck h63,

I'll be in the treacherous woods of southwest 'Sconnie, where the dread FERAL PIG roams

Cheers, SJ


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

oldcj5guy, I got it in an e-mail so it must be true..............(shush, I trying to score a lion gun).

SJ, will be heading down to Crawford county on Monday, got a place there.
I haven't seen any PIGs yet, but there is a guy been hunting them in the Bell Center area.
Maybe I need a new PIG rifle?

Honey, guy says that the are the dreaded FERAL PIGS in our area, gotta go shopping for a PIG gun............................


----------



## Baba (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh my that's a big cat! We have a few around here, but nothing like that!


----------



## SunnyJim (Oct 28, 2008)

Absolutely you need a Pig Rifle!

I've heard those pigs have thick hides, you'd better buy something big!

I'll be hunting right across the river by Boscobel, have a good safe hunt!


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

I'll be hunting about 35 min from the house in SE WI. Unlimited Earn-A-Buck (or as I call it, "Ladies First" or "Women and Children First") area, so I have 6 tags to fill. 

Have a safe and fun hunt!


----------



## Outlaw9 (Jan 9, 2006)

oldcj5guy said:


> This poor cat has been killed so many times in so many different states that it is getting pathetic. First time I saw this picture was 5yrs ago.


LOL It was killed a few miles from my house about 6 months ago.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

We live in a pretty decently populated area Corning/Horseheads NY and my friends dad was out in the field saw something rolling around in a haystack got closer and the thing stopped jumped off the stack and ran off..it was a cougar. So anyone who says nay in this area should think twice..the farm is only a few miles outside town.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

We've had mountain lions here for years, but our DNR wouldn't admit it. They kept denying them and black bears till people shot or hit a few with an auto..then they hadda cow cause the "poor" things got kilt..just rumors according to them,Everbody's a windy unless they got a photo or a carcass to prove it.. we don't need the d--n mountain lions, our ancestors had a hard time a keeping the varmits outa the stock..don't need them days again..


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

I live in Elmira NY also...there have been reported sightings of mountain lions here also.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I need to take that picture and retitle/reword it for Oklahoma so I can show it to my wife and then I can get me one of those Pistola's'! Yeoow!


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

I would be more concerned of the hamong...


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

TJN66 said:


> I live in Elmira NY also...there have been reported sightings of mountain lions here also.


Friend of a friend got one on a trail cam near Seneca Falls


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

oldcj5guy said:


> This poor cat has been killed so many times in so many different states that it is getting pathetic. First time I saw this picture was 5yrs ago.


Yea I thought that pic looked a little familiar. Looks like it is from northern Arizona about a year ago.

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/mountainlion2007.asp


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Tad said:


> Friend of a friend got one on a trail cam near Seneca Falls


Thats about 30 min from me...I wonder how many are actually in this area.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I have seen mountain lions on TV but never seen any as big as this one in the picture. If I even thought there might be one in a piece of woods,I have no more business that would cause me to enter that woods. Eddie


----------



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

I heard something that may be of interest to you folks. Not long ago, a man I know was back in the woods and turned to find a cugar very close to him and he shot and killed it with his .44 magnum revolver. The interesting thing is that in a very short time another cugar showed up. I would have thought that the sound of the gun would have scared the 2nd cat but not so. 

Philbee


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Cat, kinda stringy but the tough parts cook down pretty good in a stew.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

oldcj5guy said:


> This poor cat has been killed so many times in so many different states that it is getting pathetic. First time I saw this picture was 5yrs ago.



Same here.

And that is obviously not a Wisconsin garage...no snow shovel or snowblower in sight!


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

oldcj5guy said:


> This poor cat has been killed so many times in so many different states that it is getting pathetic.  First time I saw this picture was 5yrs ago.


they have nine lives, you know!


----------



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

I wonder how large that cat really is? If you look at that photo you will notice that the bucket and the blue colored storage bin on the floor have a bit of an agle that slopes to the right and notice the angle of the bucket on top of the blue bin. The chair to the left sits flat and straight. That makes me believe that a wide angle lense was used to take those photos. Using a wide angle lense can make subjects in the forground look quite a bit larger than they really are in contrast to subject behind them and that is called "Forced perspective." I immagine that the cat is fairly large but not as large as it appears in that photo.


----------



## Seagrape (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey, we even have a few mountain lions right here in rural Nebraska. Local residents have seen them along side the roads at night. Also a few bob cats.


----------

